# The Wood Whisperer Split Roubo Guild Build



## ScomelBasses

Great job on your bench!


----------



## pwalter

I just signed up for a year subscription. He really is the man lol. Extremely informative


----------



## RonInOhio

Wow. That is certainly a great job you did there. Must have gained a lot of knowledge as well as confidence from building this.

Thanks for sharing.

P.S. Any idea what all the materials cost to do this project ?


----------



## Ken90712

Great job, I wish my shop was big enough for this great build. I look fwd to joining the Guild one day when caught up with the honey do list. Marc is a great guy and always willing to help. Love his web site and videos. I do have to blame him for the cutting board addiction however! Its because of him and his video that got me started making boards and now ith over 300 leaving the shop it his fault LOL

Great bench it is a work of art!


----------



## DouginVa

You're a novice? Wow, that's work seasoned woodworkers would hope to accomplish.


----------



## terryR

+1 to Doug's comment!

I think I've reached the point where detailed plans are what I need! I suck at designing anything…Gonna look up the WWG now…sounds quite nice!


----------



## NorthSummitWW

Wow that's a good lookin' bench! Good insightful review as well!


----------



## GlassImpressions

I am a second year guild member… the guild is amazing!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tkf

What's the finish on that?


----------



## lysdexic

Tkf,

The finish is a home made wipe on poly. If I were to do it again, and the top will need top be re-flattened, I will use a drying oil but not a film finish.

Scott


----------



## kdc68

*lysdexic*....novice woodworker eh… I think you graduated to craftsman with this build….awesome bench in every detail..


----------



## ken_c

I like the bottle opener too. The bench is very nicely done. Is the chain really needed? I think I understand the purpose but I guess I have never really looked at the mechanism that closely.

OH - OK, now that I went and looked further in the review section I see that you reviewed the chop vise chain.

I still like the bottle opener and noted again that it is not placed on the business side of the vice. therefore, it must only be there for observers and not the woodworker, right?


----------



## jusfine

Nicely done! Thanks for the review - I have my BC hardware in my shop now (waited for the crisscross system), base is built and I will be finishing laminating the second section of the top this weekend, also hopefully cutting the dogs…

I am also a member of the guild and have enjoyed it for a few years now.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thank you for the review.

It is good to read that so many recognize your novice level workmanship. You sandbagging s.o.b…..


----------



## lysdexic

Ken,

Good call. It is a safety feature. This way I have to put down my sharp tools and walk *all* the way around the bench to open a beer. This way I keep my hop sippin' out of the work place.

:^)


----------



## WorstNicknameEver

Hats off on the workbench! I 'll be joining the wwg ASAP. I have been working my way through the Wood whisperer pod cast and I have really enjoyed them. Although I find that I need to balance this with a dose of woodworking for mere mortals. Mark's projects and skills can intimidate me a bit. I am very greatful for web sites like this one along with all of the pod casts and Youtube videos out there. With out them I don't know if I would have the confidence to plug in a saw. Thank for your review, I think the WWG is perfect for my next step.


----------



## Dusty33

Great looking bench!!!!! I just joined the Guild 5 min ago.


----------



## NoSkill

Great looking bench and looks like you have done an excellent job. I wish I could afford to join the guild just for these plans.


----------

